# When to pass on buying a puppy



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There was a spammy type post that was removed but it brought up good questions about how to buy a puppy. The OP said that there were signs before they put down a deposit that the breeder, the dogs and the purchaser weren't a match but they put down a deposit anyway. When they went to pick up the puppy, there were more signs it wasn't going to work out (puppy had loose stools which isn't unusual in a young puppy), but they took the dog anyway. When they returned the dog a week later, they didn't get a full refund.

I was upset that someone would ignore all their personal instincts and purchase a dog that was obviously not right for their situation because the dog was available. I was also disappointed someone would blame a breeder for their own mistakes in judgment and inability to figure out the best course of food and healthcare for a puppy with some issues, that might have been minor if treated properly.

So, I'm wondering how many of us would walk away from a cute puppy after researching, putting down a deposit and driving a distance to get the dog. If something didn't seem right, would you be able to tell your children or your spouse or yourself, we are very excited about getting this puppy, now, but we are going to pass?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> There was a spammy type post that was removed but it brought up good questions about how to buy a puppy. The OP said that there were signs before they put down a deposit that the breeder, the dogs and the purchaser weren't a match but they put down a deposit anyway. When they went to pick up the puppy, there were more signs it wasn't going to work out (puppy had loose stools which isn't unusual in a young puppy), but they took the dog anyway. When they returned the dog a week later, they didn't get a full refund.
> 
> I was upset that someone would ignore all their personal instincts and purchase a dog that was obviously not right for their situation because the dog was available. I was also disappointed someone would blame a breeder for their own mistakes in judgment and inability to figure out the best course of food and healthcare for a puppy with some issues, that might have been minor if treated properly.
> 
> So, I'm wondering how many of us would walk away from a cute puppy after researching, putting down a deposit and driving a distance to get the dog. If something didn't seem right, would you be able to tell your children or your spouse or yourself, we are very excited about getting this puppy, now, but we are going to pass?


 I'm an idiot, once it's in my arms it's coming home

I don't blame others for my stupidity though, and I try to avoid pups I know I shouldn't take. 
I hope other humans are much smarter then me.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I think for me it would really come down to what the reasons to walk away were. If the parents didn't seem like they had a good temperament, or a good living conditions. Or if the breeder didn't really seem to want to care for the animals, if there didn't seem like there was some sort of connection between the two. Those are all reasons I'd walk away. It would be really hard, I'd probably be super upset, and my husband would probably be the more stable headed one that pushed me to do it, but I'd be like the puppy just isn't a good match.

But it also depends on the deposit I think. Because a $200 or $300 I could leave without. I could be like, well at least it was only $blank, but a $1400 deposit, I may convince myself that I could *fix* the puppy.... So I don't know honestly. Let's hope I'm never in that situation, and I will see the warning signs before I'm at the breeder's place about to take it home, but when I'm sitting at home thinking about and I'm like you know, something just doesn't add up here, I think I'm going to pass.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would pass on a pup when in doubt. But it took me a lot of years of learning the hard way and working with dogs to get to that place. Especially working in a shelter taught me not to make an emotional decision.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

> I'm an idiot, once it's in my arms it's coming home



When we looked for our male I had researched the breeder and their breeding line and was impressed. I had also done this with one other litter at the same breeder and all looked great. When we got there I was less than impressed with the kennel and the condition of the dogs and puppies. All my instincts told me to walk away this breeder did not care for his dogs the way I thought he should have. Then I picked up the puppy took a deep breath, looked at my daughter and said "we can make this one a good home". I always thought I could walk away, I had no money in the game. Fool that I am..... but a happy fool!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> So, I'm wondering how many of us would walk away from a cute puppy after researching, putting down a deposit and driving a distance to get the dog. If something didn't seem right, would you be able to tell your children or your spouse or yourself, we are very excited about getting this puppy, now, but we are going to pass?


I wouldn't put any money down that I wasn't willing to lose. Heck yes, I would walk away in a heartbeat. I think with my head not my heart. Best part of getting a cute puppy is when their no longer puppies


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm an idiot, once it's in my arms it's coming home


This was essentially my approach with my current (first) dog. Went to the same breeder my friends used, the first pup to run up to me was the lucky one. Pretty much zero breeder/line research. Obviously a big mistake, but one that turned out to be not too costly.

With the next pup I'll be shopping the same way I shop for vehicles - a single scratch/issue/red flag that wasn't previously mentioned and I'm out. Last few "car transitions" I looked at 30-40 vehicles each time (and this is after settling on one or two very specific model/feature sets) before finding one that I was happy with. Puppy shopping will be the same, but mostly done online and over the phone.

I'm of the opinion that I'd rather pay double the price up front than spend countless hours dealing with issues down the line. Experience has taught me how important it is to do your puppy-shopping homework.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have made mistakes over the years, ignored my gut and totally regretted it. Now, yes, I could walk away.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm an idiot, once it's in my arms it's coming home
> 
> I don't blame others for my stupidity though, and I try to avoid pups I know I shouldn't take.
> I hope other humans are much smarter then me.


Add me did it once heart break and dollars spent!

Pray it never happens again, once it's in my arms it's coming home!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

For me now days, it takes a lot for a puppy to make me feel like I must have it. I find something I don't like about the majority of the ones I see. So I don't have a problem walking away anymore. So if it doesn't seem right, then it probably isn't.


----------



## Benny and Me (Dec 21, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> I wouldn't put any money down that I wasn't willing to lose. Heck yes, I would walk away in a heartbeat. I think with my head not my heart. Best part of getting a cute puppy is when their no longer puppies


This. If it doesn't seem right I don't want to commit to 12+ years of regret.


----------



## Way Too Quiet (Nov 30, 2015)

I have taken a day off of work, drove through 4 hours of hellish scenery, (one way!) and looked at a litter of pups to come home empty handed. It was not GSD's but another breed, over 10 years ago and I'm so glad I did. I ended up getting a dog that is perfect for me and being raised the way I would raise a litter. That is very important to me! 
I've started shopping for another GSD pup and have loads of breeders websites bookmarked. I have called and emailed a few but I haven't found exactly what I'm looking for yet. I'm very particular and my money is hard earned. You bet I'm not just settling for something cute and fuzzy. If that were the case, I would go to a shelter.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, indeed, I'd pass on bringing home a puppy unless I found one I felt a real connection with, liked their look and "vibe," and they seemed healthy and were from a good line, a good breeder. I'm paying a significant price for a dog, and we will be together for years in a very close relationship...picking a puppy, or a trained adult for that matter, is a big deal. Presently I have a four month old female pup, Raven, and I got pick of the litter. I looked at two litters prior to hers and walked away because I did not find what I was looking for. With Raven's litter I spent time with each puppy - all seven, and found a male and female I liked a lot, but Raven just shone and stood out to me, so she came home with me. If I hadn't found what I was looking for I would have walked away without a puppy again. To get a good puppy I think it's important to be okay with walking away, and being willing to wait until you find the right pup for you...I do the same with my birds, my parrots. I'm very picky because I will be living with them a long time!


----------

